
Google’s Chrome Hackers Are About to Upend Your Idea of Web Security - kawera
https://www.wired.com/2016/11/googles-chrome-hackers-flip-webs-security-model/all/1#slide-1
======
scottmf
Is it just me or is this mobile site horribly slow? How can a tech blog have
such a poorly performing site? Not to mention the bar at the top

I'm running iOS 10 on an iPhone 6 and couldn't even finish reading the thing.

~~~
Spare_account
I had no performance issues. I'm using a three year old Nexus

~~~
Spare_account
Hmm, the '5' disappeared off the end of that comment for some reason.

